# Federal judge strikes down Wisconsin voter ID law



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rita Sklar, executive director of the American Civil Liberties Union of Arkansas carries a copy of a lawsuit challenging Arkansas' voter ID law before a news conference in front of the Pulaski County Court House in Little Rock, Ark., Wednesday, April 16, 2014. The group on behalf of four voters seeks to block a new state law requiring voters to show photo identification at the polls before it is enforced for the first time state-wide in the primary election next month. (AP Photo/Danny Johnston) _(Danny Johnston)_
Print
   By  The Associated Press  
on May 01, 2014 at 12:02 PM

​Reddit 
​Email 

*By DINESH RAMDE*
MILWAUKEE - A federal judge struck down Wisconsin's voter identification law Tuesday, declaring that a requirement that voters show a state-issued photo ID at the polls imposes an unfair burden on poor and minority voters.
U.S. District Judge Lynn Adelman sided with opponents of the law, who argued that low-income and minority voters aren't as likely to have photo IDs or the documents needed to get them. Adelman said the law violated the U.S. Constitution's guarantee of equal protection. He also said the law appeared too flawed to fix with legislative amendments.
http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/05/federal_judge_strikes_down_wis.html

Yuck. Look at that ACLU POS. She looks like Lyndon Johnson wearing red lipstick and Sally Jessy Raphael's glasses.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Just put their pictures on their EBT cards and problem solved.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Just put their pictures on their EBT cards and problem solved.


Not necessarily. If you consider the following precedent, their dead dem. family members and friends will still be able to vote. 



> *Every SNAP household member has the right to use the EBT card*. Stores cannot refuse to accept the EBT card from household members, such as spouses or older children. This is true even if their name or photo is not on the card. In addition, caregivers you authorize can also use your EBT card to food shop for you.


Unreal.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Yuck. Look at that ACLU POS. She looks like Lyndon Johnson wearing red lipstick and Sally Jessy Raphael's glasses.


I was going to go with Hillary's redheaded stepsister, but I guess that works too.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

BUT YOU, tax paying red blooded law abiding American still need to show your ID to:

purchase alcohol
get on a plane
use your credit card
drive a car
get a library card
get a loan
open a bank account
apply for a job
and countless other things too numerous to mention here
Time for these bloodsuckers to go back to the shadows. For folks who live in fear,they sure do show up at a lot of stuff-don't they?!?!?!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Time for these bloodsuckers to go back to the shadows. For folks who live in fear,they sure do show up at a lot of stuff-don't they?!?!?!


They sure do:

http://swordattheready.wordpress.co...-shutdown-threat-obama-to-incite-riots-chaos/


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> BUT YOU, tax paying red blooded law abiding American still need to show your ID to:
> 
> purchase alcohol
> get on a plane
> ...


It cracks me up that my daughter in addition to paying $130ish each to register for her MTELs she also had to show ID, have her picture taken and give a palm print to take the tests. No wonder she thought she was being punked when I told her she didn't need ID to register to vote.


----------

